# Miramar College - Are they stringent on vaccinations?



## Wiggle (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm new here and hoping to find someone who is in the San Diego area and went through the *Miramar college EMT program*.

I signed up for an accelerated course which begins Jan. 3rd. A few days ago I received a TB test (negative), and today I gathered all vaccination records. I double checked the requirements and notice that I'm missing Varicella (chickenpox) vaccinations. 

I think to myself: "Great..."

I look up the vaccinations, and find that I either need:

(a) To prove that I've had the disease

(b) Get a series of 2 vaccinations, about 4 weeks apart

(c) Get a blood test to show immunity

Now I think to myself: :sad:


I'm going to try and get the first of two vaccinations on Monday of next week, when my school student health center is open. 

I cannot contact the Miramar EMT program since they are on vacation, but I'm wondering (for those of you who went there), are they stringent about something like this?

If I show proof that I've had my first dosage, will be be okay with letting me stay in the class? 

Or, do they even check?

P.S. The accelerated program is 3 weeks long. I would try to get the first dose ASAP, and then get the second dose prior to finishing the course.


Please leave any advice,
Thank You
Wiggles


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and hoping to find someone who is in the San Diego area and went through the *Miramar college EMT program*.
> 
> ...



It shouldn't be a problem as long as you start the series.  I mean, people start the Hep B series at the start of EMT classes and it takes much, much longer to complete.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2011)

I wasn't allowed to do clinicals until I had all the vaccination records and medical record to prove I had already had the chicken pox. 

I didn't go there just sharing my experience in emt school. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

So for my EMT-B, I and P vaccination requirements everytime I wrote a note saying "I had moderate to severe chicken pox when I was x years old in month/year" and signed it... It was accepted each time without question, although be prepared to produce evidence in the form of documentation from your pediatrician, might be a little difficult though if you're an old geezer like some of the guys and gals on here 

Also, that was based on the fact that I truly did have moderate to severe chicken pox when I was a wee one. Some may argue the fact that I still am a wee one haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2011)

...or just get the varicella titer.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input - I'm going to proceed with getting it done ASAP and hope that it works out 



NVRob said:


> be prepared to produce evidence in the form of documentation from your pediatrician



I'm not sure if I've ever had chickenpox, gave my parents a call and my father said "No". My old pediatrician is long gone, I believe she relocated her practice, and I'm not even sure how I would go about figuring out her name, much less her contact information. I also doubt she would still have my medical records.

Anyways, again, thank you peeps for the information, it is greatly appreciated. If anyone went through Miramar - please share!


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...or just get the varicella titer.



I don't have immunity, or at least, I'm pretty sure that I don't have immunity.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, then... yea... if you've never had it, get vaccinated.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well, then... yea... if you've never had it, get vaccinated.



Aye, aye capt'n. That's the plan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Thanks for the input - I'm going to proceed with getting it done ASAP and hope that it works out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can't destroy your medical records, if I'm not mistaken. They have to keep them for X amount of years. They very well could be in a box buried in a deep dark place though. 

I would hope your parents remember your pediatrician's name...unless, like I said, your an old geezer. With that said unless he/she had a very common name I doubt it would be too incredibly difficult to locate them along with contact information. 

The route your taking is definitely the safer and seems to be easier as well so I would stick with it. I'm spoiled I've had the same doc for my entire life. It's to the point where I can text/call him with questions when I'm working. Not med direction by any means but it's a good source of knowledge after the fact.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

The other question is why the hell would you go to a pediatrician for an uncomplicated case of chicken pox?


----------



## SincereGnome (Dec 18, 2011)

I went through Miramar for my Basic. As long as you get them all done before you do clinicals you should be fine. But still get them done asap. You will have a good time in that class. Mary is the best!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The other question is why the hell would you go to a pediatrician for an uncomplicated case of chicken pox?




You're in EMS and you have to ask why people seek medical care for even the most basic, self-limited conditions?


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 18, 2011)

SincereGnome said:


> I went through Miramar for my Basic. As long as you get them all done before you do clinicals you should be fine. But still get them done asap. You will have a good time in that class. Mary is the best!!



Is the clinical portion generally done at the end of the course?


----------



## phideux (Dec 18, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Is the clinical portion generally done at the end of the course?



I don't know about miramar, but at my school we had clinical and ride alongs every semester of medic school. Had to have our physical, immunizations, and background checks done before we could start them.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 19, 2011)

phideux said:


> I don't know about miramar, but at my school we had clinical and ride alongs every semester of medic school. Had to have our physical, immunizations, and background checks done before we could start them.



Does anyone know for miramar? Please keep in mind that my course is 3 weeks long.

A nurse recommended the titer and so I had blood drawn today and I'll know by Thursday what the results are... They didn't want to give me a vaccination if it wasn't needed.


----------



## luis11 (Dec 19, 2011)

I took the same class at Miramar, you can start and just let them know you got the shot. They will worry about the results much later. You just need them before doing clinical time.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied. I received my results back and I have antibodies (immunity) to chickenpox! I really lucked out!


----------

